# Redpill is Bluepill / Doesn't Exist



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

The redpill, and redpilled philosophy, was made by bluepilled men. Not only is 99% of it bullshit, but it actually misleads men into fucking terrible situations.

Pickup artistry, gymcelling, etc.

They get away with doing this, by cherry picking rare examples, or CHADS who do the things they talk about.

"Chad picked up a girl at the bar!!! , pick up artistry works!"




"CHAD is white, so I got a chance too!"



"This CHAD is buff, let's gym cell and become weight rats for pussy hahahh" JFL AT THIS VIDEO BTW THE FUCKING MOG @ 18:15




"This CHAD had cool clothes so let's become hype beasts and get ZERO pussy"









Worst Hypebeasts || Cringe Warning


This is a compilation of the biggest hypebeasts out there. Get your supreme on and enjoy! If you like these videos and want to support me, please become a p...




youtu.be





"I gotta be an alpha male"




See what I mean? This false correlation is the antithesis of the red pill.

Rather than the TRUTH, any self improvement CHAD does will increase his SMV dramatically. This is reverse for the plebian incel species.

Often, most of the people who preach this, are CHADS. Posting bullshit youtube videos on the red pill, to sell their PUA Course.



Bullshit videos like this, is why you have so many fucking normies doing this bullshit. It's fucking comedy.

Slaving away at the gym, while stacy gets railed by chad, who goes to the same gym as you, but smaller.

Going to a nightclub and buying girls drinks, but getting NOTHING. Chad walks in, and instantly gets sexual attention and grinding.

FACE IT. STOP THIS FUCKING COPE HOLY SHIT.

Every time I see this shit I want to fucking scream


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 16, 2020)

redpill originates from bluepill

https://incels.is/threads/the-irony...ly-the-culmination-of-bluepill-advice.135056/^highly legit thread


----------



## maxmendietta (Jun 16, 2020)

ok u got right but ur ignoring the part of the redpill philosophy that makes an emphasis on how the dating scene is mostly unfair and the value of men and some stoicism which makes kind of logical sense (but still cope nonetheless compared to the blackpill).


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 16, 2020)

You ARE right OP.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> ok u got right but ur ignoring the part of the redpill philosophy that makes an emphasis on how the dating scene is mostly unfair and the value of men and some stoicism which makes kind of logical sense (but still cope nonetheless compared to the blackpill).



That's like saying:

Hey guys, we get no cookies, while chad gets a bunch of cookies. In fact, I only really see guys like him with Cookies

And then saying:

Oh I think it's because chad makes them appear in thin air. He didn't buy them or bake them, he has magical persuasion powers. He's a fucking magician, let's become magicians too.


----------



## maxmendietta (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> That's like saying:
> 
> Hey guys, we get no cookies, while chad gets a bunch of cookies. In fact, I only really see guys like him with Cookies
> 
> ...


 no sense in what u wrote son. u just wrote a paragraph of chad pulling cookies out of his ass and incels learning magic to be like chad.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 16, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> no sense in what u wrote son. u just wrote a paragraph of chad pulling cookies out of his ass and incels learning magic to be like chad.


the point he's making is that chad gets laid because of looks, not behavior

incels trying to emulate chad behavior doesn't get them laid because they lack the looks


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> no sense in what u wrote son. u just wrote a paragraph of chad pulling cookies out of his ass and incels learning magic to be like chad.



Ok 

Cookie = Girl. The thing that everyone likes and wants in this situation. Object.

The magician is basically a metaphor for a fictional method of attaining said Cookies. 

You actually just said it your self. Bluepilled incels using "magic" to become chad. It's essentially what the red pill is. 

Pure Delusion.


----------



## maxmendietta (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Ok
> 
> Cookie = Girl. The thing that everyone likes and wants in this situation. Object.
> 
> ...


crazy shit man tbh ive never been redpilled tho


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 16, 2020)

PUA ≠ Red Pill


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 16, 2020)

Gymceling is a great looksmax tho 

Girls love thick neck and lean muscular upper body with broad shoulders.
I’ve picked up girls at the beach easier than clubs/bars


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

The redpill is as true as the black pill is as true as the blue pill, they all have their strengths and weaknesses


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Gymceling is a great looksmax tho
> 
> Girls love thick neck and lean muscular upper body with broad shoulders.
> I’ve picked up girls at the beach easier than clubs/bars



It's not a looksmax, it's a chad max. It ONLY works if you are chad.

If girls even look your way, you obviously are above 5PSL


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 16, 2020)

True but guy featured in Incel TV wasnt white in the first place + he needs HT asap


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> The redpill is as true as the black pill is as true as the blue pill, they all have their strengths and weaknesses



The blackpill is biological reality.

It has no weakness. Only truth.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 16, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Gymceling is a great looksmax tho
> 
> Girls love thick neck and lean muscular upper body with broad shoulders.
> I’ve picked up girls at the beach easier than clubs/bars


there's some truth to gymcelling, but it is only a small boost in PSL. a 5'6 ricecel will never get laid by gymcelling


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jun 16, 2020)

You are absolutely right dude. But you have to remember that even Chad has to fucking work on himself. Rarest of the rare times there's a Chad who was born with luck in his ass. Others have to keep working for it. I agree that one might not reach the Chad level even after working his ass off, but that doesn't mean one should never ever try. That's pessimism.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 16, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> You are absolutely right dude. But you have to remember that even Chad has to fucking work on himself. Rarest of the rare times there's a Chad who was born with luck in his ass. Others have to keep working for it. I agree that one might not reach the Chad level even after working his ass off, but that doesn't mean one should never ever try. That's pessimism.


bategang is always so clever
i'm proud


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> You are absolutely right dude. But you have to remember that even Chad has to fucking work on himself. Rarest of the rare times there's a Chad who was born with luck in his ass. Others have to keep working for it. I agree that one might not reach the Chad level even after working his ass off, but that doesn't mean one should never ever try. That's pessimism.



It's not that you shouldn't try, it's that you should try the right way. Most men have no clue, and will never learn.


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> It's not a looksmax, it's a chad max. It ONLY works if you are chad.
> 
> If girls even look your way, you obviously are above 5PSL


I look asymmetric in many pics so I can’t be above 5 psl but idk unless they can’t see asymmetries in person


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 16, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> You are absolutely right dude. But you have to remember that even Chad has to fucking work on himself. Rarest of the rare times there's a Chad who was born with luck in his ass. Others have to keep working for it. I agree that one might not reach the Chad level even after working his ass off, but that doesn't mean one should never ever try. That's pessimism.


thats what this forum is for, we are all looking into surgeries and shit


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

Sexual dimorphism > Asymmetry 



Biggdink said:


> I look asymmetric in many pics so I can’t be above 5 psl but idk unless they can’t see asymmetries in person


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> The blackpill is biological reality.
> 
> It has no weakness. Only truth.


“Biological reality” lmao that’s rich. Biology is not the only field with which we approach reality and truth. The blackpill says that the only thing that matters is looks, that’s just as retarded as the redpill that says all that matters is game and being alpha


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> “Biological reality” lmao that’s rich. Biology is not the only field with which we approach reality and truth. The blackpill says that the only thing that matters is looks, that’s just as retarded as the redpill that says all that matters is game and being alpha



No, you don't understand. Looks IS the only macro factor in attraction. This can be proven, it's why this site exists.


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> No, you don't understand. Looks IS the only macro factor in attraction. This can be proven, it's why this site exists.


I understand, I understand you have autism, and not the funny kind of autism that most users here have


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> “Biological reality” lmao that’s rich. Biology is not the only field with which we approach reality and truth. The blackpill says that the only thing that matters is looks, that’s just as retarded as the redpill that says all that matters is game and being alpha



We are animals, with animalistic behaviors and features.

Implying that the chemical reaction every time you look at a hot girl, isn't purely biological, is stupid. 

Looks. Money. Status. That's it. Nothing else.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> “Biological reality” lmao that’s rich. Biology is not the only field with which we approach reality and truth. The blackpill says that the only thing that matters is looks, that’s just as retarded as the redpill that says all that matters is game and being alpha



You don't approach a physics problem, with chemistry, same here. I really hope I don't have to repeat this again.


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> We are animals, with animalistic behaviors and features.
> 
> Implying that the chemical reaction every time you look at a hot girl, isn't purely biological, is stupid.
> 
> Looks. Money. Status. That's it. Nothing else.


You know when you get hungry? That’s not actually hunger, that’s just a chemical reaction dude it’s biological! You think you’re a human? No idiot! You’re just a bunch of carbon atoms that is firing off chemical reactions! We’re animals? No dude we’re just stardust lmao!

this is the extension of your worldview; nothing is purely biological, to suggest so is absolutely silly and laughable. You are literally just a Reddit atheist except you use it to justify lookism instead of weed and gay sex


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> You know when you get hungry? That’s not actually hunger, that’s just a chemical reaction dude it’s biological! You think you’re a human? No idiot! You’re just a bunch of carbon atoms that is firing off chemical reactions! We’re animals? No dude we’re just stardust lmao!
> 
> this is the extension of your worldview; nothing is purely biological, to suggest so is absolutely silly and laughable



You dumb ass, chemistry and biology are inter related, but it doesn't apply to your shitty narrative.


The blue pill & red pill are abstract ideas, in comparison to the scientific truth of the black pill.

Unless you can come up with a concrete, scientific, example of human attraction, that can be replicated, this argument is fucking dumb.

Honestly, it's like you ARE red pilled, and are trying to deny that its it's completely wrong


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> You dumb ass, chemistry and biology are inter related, but it doesn't apply to your shitty narrative.
> 
> 
> The blue pill & red pill are abstract ideas, in comparison to the scientific truth of the black pill.
> ...


The takeaway from that wasn’t supposed to be about biology and chemistry, it was supposed to suggest that science is not the only truth and there are metaphysical truths, which apparently flew right over you “137 IQ” brain.
Love is real just bc there’s a chemical reaction doesn’t mean that the abstract idea of attraction or love is purely chemical. And there is a scientific definition for attraction, if we want to get “scientific”: it’s physical attraction, proximity, and similarity. That’s consensus in the psychological field. But you see how retarded that is right? Bc it’s more about status and money than proximity or whatever. My point is is that science is bullshit and is not all of reality


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> You dumb ass, chemistry and biology are inter related, but it doesn't apply to your shitty narrative.
> 
> 
> The blue pill & red pill are abstract ideas, in comparison to the scientific truth of the black pill.
> ...


he is redpilled tbh. 


bladeeout said:


> My point is is that science is bullshit and is not all of reality


"science is bullshit."

i don't even need to respond to this. you made yourself look so stupid i don't even have to say anything


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> he is redpilled tbh.
> 
> "science is bullshit."
> 
> i don't even need to respond to this. you made yourself look so stupid i don't even have to say anything


Cope harder, I’m not redpilled, blackpilled, or any of your gay Internet ideologies. I use nuance, and yeah science is retarded


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> The takeaway from that wasn’t supposed to be about biology and chemistry, it was supposed to suggest that science is not the only truth and there are metaphysical truths, which apparently flew right over you “137 IQ” brain.
> Love is real just bc there’s a chemical reaction doesn’t mean that the abstract idea of attraction or love is purely chemical. And there is a scientific definition for attraction, if we want to get “scientific”: it’s physical attraction, proximity, and similarity. That’s consensus in the psychological field. But you see how retarded that is right? Bc it’s more about status and money than proximity or whatever. My point is is that science is bullshit and is not all of reality



Love does not exist.

You know that girl that "loves" you does, when she sees someone who looks better.

She fucks him harder, and better than she will fuck you. Because it's all chemical. 

You will never get around this basic truth of hypergamy, and abnormalities can be explained with mental illness.

How many guys has your "girlfriend" fucked? If you even have one. Do you know what girls talk about to their friends? Because I do.

Not you. 

They talk about about chad.


----------



## Edgar (Jun 16, 2020)

How much does gymcelling help guys in the 4-5 psl range? I mean serious gymcelling with test cycles n shit. Some High iq user should make a post about this tbh


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Cope harder, I’m not redpilled, blackpilled, or any of your gay Internet ideologies. I use nuance, and yeah science is retarded



You clearly have like a 80IQ or something go back to Instagram.

Anyone that says that science is retarded, is not worthy of my fucking presence. You are an absolutely degenerate.


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Love does not exist.
> 
> You know that girl that "loves" you does, when she sees someone who looks better.
> 
> ...


You’re the one calling me redpilled, but you literally format all of your posts with the Reddit spacing and tough guy alpha seriousness with the short sentences and strong declarative statements. It’s cringe as fuck, it looks like you’re writing a r/theredpill thread or making a manosphere self help tweet


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

Edgar said:


> How much does gymcelling help guys in the 4-5 psl range? I mean serious gymcelling with test cycles n shit. Some High iq user should make a post about this tbh



5PSL = you might get to 5.3 

4PSL = you turn into a threat so 2PSL


----------



## Edgar (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> You know that girl that "loves" you does, when she sees someone who looks better.


Statusmaxxed average guys can cuck chads unironically.


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> You clearly have like a 80IQ or something go back to Instagram.
> 
> Anyone that says that science is retarded, is not worthy of my fucking presence. You are an absolutely degenerate.


I’m graduating with a degree in one of the hardest scientific fields next year lmao. I just think the way you use science as a worldview instead of as a tool for knowledge is retarded and reductionist, literally Reddit atheist tier retardation


----------



## SeiGun (Jun 16, 2020)

i cant watch the pua vid, it make me cringe so hard


----------



## Edgar (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> 5PSL = you might get to 5.3
> 
> 4PSL = you turn into a threat so 2PSL


What about 4.5 psl? Lol


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Cope harder, I’m not redpilled, blackpilled, or any of your gay Internet ideologies. I use nuance, and yeah science is retarded


its not an ideology.

but if you don't want to believe it then fine. your choice


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 16, 2020)

Edgar said:


> Statusmaxxed average guys can cuck chads unironically.


women cheat all the time tbh. even chad isn't safe


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> I’m graduating with a degree in one of the hardest scientific fields next year lmao. I just think the way you use science as a worldview instead of as a tool for knowledge is retarded and reductionist, literally Reddit atheist tier retardation



JFLLL WHICH FIELD

Science is the only realistic outlook on life. 

Enjoy your cope. 

What you are really saying is: 

"I don't like when science is used on humans for societal and biological understanding, I just want the next new iphone and car" 

Disgusting behavior really

Also I am an atheist & a humanocentrist so yeah buddy. Imagine putting your life in the hands of some fucking cult JFL


----------



## Edgar (Jun 16, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> women cheat all the time tbh. even chad isn't safe


Exactly. So this defeatist bullshit is just unnecessary. Focus on things you can improve/looksmax and disregard ones out of your control. @bonesoverblood did you make this to get roasted by a greycel? Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> We are animals, with animalistic behaviors and features.
> 
> Implying that the chemical reaction every time you look at a hot girl, isn't purely biological, is stupid.
> 
> Looks. Money. Status. That's it. Nothing else.



Looks Game Status.

Don't disregard the red pill, an alpha mindset is just as necessary.

fasho you won't pull if you're a subhuman "alpha", but a chad isn't complete without his mindset


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

Edgar said:


> What about 4.5 psl? Lol



Idk if that exists but, probably like a permanent friend zone


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> JFLLL WHICH FIELD
> 
> Science is the only realistic outlook on life.
> 
> ...


no dude I’m studying molecular biology jfl that’s biological understanding. Atheism is a cult, blackpill is a cult lmao, you just told me that blackpill is undeniable truth. Nigga you’re more brainwashed than people that believe in Joseph smith 😂


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Looks Game Status.
> 
> Don't disregard the red pill, an alpha mindset is just as necessary.
> 
> fasho you won't pull if you're a subhuman "alpha", but a chad isn't complete without his mindset



Being neurotypical is all you need. You don't need game. If you are good looking enough, all you have to do is.....

Ask. 

That's it. Seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 16, 2020)

Edgar said:


> Exactly. So this defeatist bullshit is just unnecessary. Focus on things you can improve/looksmax and disregard ones out of your control. @bonesoverblood did you make this to get roasted by a greycel? Jfl


well this thread didn't say status was unimportant. it said pua/red pill crap was bullshit

OP clearly stated


bonesoverblood said:


> Looks. Money. Status. That's it. Nothing else.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Being neurotypical is all you need. You don't need game. If you are good looking enough, all you have to do is.....
> 
> Ask.
> 
> That's it. Seriously.



See, when people mention red pill here, they automatically think about try hard pick up artists. 

What it's really all about is not treating the bitch like she's special and always putting yourself first.

But yea I agree with you.


----------



## Edgar (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> "I don't like when science is used on humans for societal and biological understanding, I just want the next new iphone and car"


Nobody is disagreeing with this my man. It is just that you are taking the blackpill as gospel, when irl human interactions are way more complicated. Where does this defeatist attitude lead you to?


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> no dude I’m studying molecular biology jfl that’s biological understanding. Atheism is a cult, blackpill is a cult lmao, you just told me that blackpill is undeniable truth. Nigga you’re more brainwashed than people that believe in Joseph smith 😂



You're brain washed. 

In fact, I've never been so Level headed and sure about my surroundings, it's almost calming. 

The one thing that separates BULLSHIT, from the truth, is results.

The blackpill is unironically human evolution dummed down. 

You must be some christian coper. Stay sexless


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

Edgar said:


> Nobody is disagreeing with this my man. It is just that you are taking the blackpill as gospel, when irl human interactions are way more complicated. Where does this defeatist attitude lead you to?


This. I never even said the blackpill was wrong. I just said there’s more nuance than you think


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> You're brain washed.
> 
> In fact, I've never been so Level headed and sure about my surroundings, it's almost calming.
> 
> ...


I’ve made my point already but I still just want to point out the Reddit spacing and alpha male short sentences. Shit is too funny


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

Edgar said:


> Exactly. So this defeatist bullshit is just unnecessary. Focus on things you can improve/looksmax and disregard ones out of your control. @bonesoverblood did you make this to get roasted by a greycel? Jfl



.........

The reason why she cheats is because of the blackpill....

Holy shit it's like I'm a care taker for two retarded children.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> I’ve made my point already but I still just want to point out the Reddit spacing and alpha male short sentences. Shit is too funny




"Reddit spacing"

Go back to 4chan


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> .........
> 
> The reason why she cheats is because of the blackpill....
> 
> Holy shit it's like I'm a care taker for two retarded children.


No dude you kind of just got owned and are losing your shit, I see you trying to maintain alpha frame though 😂😂 admiring the redpill stoic bad boy dark triad attitude


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> I’ve made my point already but I still just want to point out the Reddit spacing and alpha male short sentences. Shit is too funny




What's funny is you miserable existence.

You are a waste of space. Your mother should have let you run down her leg, while she was getting brutally dicked down by her goblin lover. 

No bullshit you are lost. Seriously lost. You will never get it. Ever. 

That's why you will always get cucked.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 16, 2020)

Good thread. The whole basis of redpill vs bluepill is that redpill is the truth, and bluepill is blissful ignorance. By definition that makes “the redpill” bluepilled and “the blackpill” redpilled because only truth is true.


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> What's funny is you miserable existence.
> 
> You are a waste of space. Your mother should have let you run down her leg, while she was getting brutally dicked down by her goblin lover.
> 
> ...


My mother is a saint, but please, project your anxieties and internal insecurities on to me some more, you are totally not melting down and embarrassing yourself 😂


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> No dude you kind of just got owned and are losing your shit, I see you trying to maintain alpha frame though 😂😂 admiring the redpill stoic bad boy dark triad attitude



Owned by you, an incel. ok. Go back to fucking your hand.

It's funny because you are probably fucking ugly too. It's always the case with people like you. 

Kill yourself.


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Owned by you, an incel. ok. Go back to fucking your hand.
> 
> It's funny because you are probably fucking ugly too. It's always the case with people like you.
> 
> Kill yourself.


Dude this is kinda pathetic tbh, in absolute shock that we couldn’t just have a disagreement about something without you melting down like this. It’s okay, we don’t have to have the exact same ideas and thoughts lmao


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> My mother is a saint, but please, project your anxieties and internal insecurities on to me some more, you are totally not melting down and embarrassing yourself 😂



Do you even have sex? 

Do you even interact with the opposite sex? 

Do they even look your way? 

Nah they don't.

"I'm not melting down"

Ok incel


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Do you even have sex?
> 
> Do you even interact with the opposite sex?
> 
> ...


This is just sad man. You don’t realize that you’re coming across as a maniac lmao


----------



## Edgar (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> .........
> 
> The reason why she cheats is because of the blackpill....
> 
> Holy shit it's like I'm a care taker for two retarded children.


Do I have to type everything twice for you to get it? You absolute dolt . It is like you just discovered the blackpill. Or you bought into the redpill shit too much and now you are rebelling against it, like a zealous convert.



Edgar said:


> Nobody is disagreeing with this my man. It is just that you are taking the blackpill as gospel, when irl human interactions are way more complicated. Where does this defeatist attitude lead you to


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Dude this is kinda pathetic tbh, in absolute shock that we couldn’t just have a disagreement about something without you melting down like this. It’s okay, we don’t have to have the exact same ideas and thoughts lmao



No I hate your kind. You should have been cut off from the gene pool through natural selection, but instead you are here. You are a disease. A plague on this earth. Subhuman. 

Coming into a forum based in reality, and spewing bullshit. 

It's pathetic life is still allowing you to breath. It's pathetic that people like you exist. It's pathetic that you don't already see how much of a fucking primate you are. Look in the mirror


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 16, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> No I hate your kind. You should have been cut off from the gene pool through natural selection, but instead you are here. You are a disease. A plague on this earth. Subhuman.
> 
> Coming into a forum based in reality, and spewing bullshit.
> 
> It's pathetic life is still allowing you to breath. It's pathetic that people like you exist. It's pathetic that you don't already see how much of a fucking primate you are. Look in the mirror


Dude, you are mentally ill. And I guarantee you I am more successful and better looking than you if you want to go down that road. But I’m done, you need to get mental help and I don’t mean that lightly, you are deranged. Enjoy your night, and please, seek help


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> This is just sad man. You don’t realize that you’re coming across as a maniac lmao



Lol bro seriously sterilize your self you don't need to breed. I'm serious you have blade in your pfp and are trying to have a legitimate conversation about "feelings" and "metaphysical interactions"


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 16, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Dude, you are mentally ill. And I guarantee you I am more successful and better looking than you if you want to go down that road. But I’m done, you need to get mental help and I don’t mean that lightly, you are deranged. Enjoy your night, and please, seek help



So much cope in one poorly written paragraph. Go back.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Edgar said:


> Bark bark bark bark bark



Stop it


----------



## The_God (Jun 17, 2020)

PURE BS and AUTISM in this thread. In the end of the day, only reality matters.
U have friends/social circle? u go to parties? u have a gf? u are respected by ur friends/family? 
All of this is reality/life. And u dont need to be CHAD to have it.
STOP COPING


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

The_God said:


> PURE BS and AUTISM in this thread. In the end of the day, only reality matters.
> U have friends/social circle? u go to parties? u have a gf? u are respected by ur friends/family?
> All of this is reality/life. And u dont need to be CHAD to have it.
> STOP COPING



Yes to all of those questions, and yes you have to be chad. You don't get it. Stay ugly

Edit: *replace girlfriend with multiple whores*


----------



## The_God (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Yes to all of those questions, and yes you have to be chad. You don't get it. Stay ugly
> 
> Edit: *replace girlfriend with multiple whores*


u r chad kid? if not. How do you plan to become one? Because for you, every form of self-improvement is bluepill / BS.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

The_God said:


> u r chad kid? if not. How do you plan to become one? Because for you, every form of self-improvement is bluepill / BS.



I am my own living proof. I got blackpilled at 16 so I started my looksmaxing there.

My life has been so much fucking better since becoming gl. I used to get bullied for being ugly, but I cuck people like them now. 

Undeniable bliss. The ultimate evidence is results.


----------



## The_God (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> I am my own living proof. I got blackpilled at 16 so I started my looksmaxing there.
> 
> My life has been so much fucking better since becoming gl. I used to get bullied for being ugly, but I cuck people like them now.
> 
> Undeniable bliss. The ultimate evidence is results.


if u were bullied its not only because ur look. its also because ur low t/introverted personality. or are you going to deny it?
do everything you can to improve that. Because the personality never changes, you can only diminish certain traits of it.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

The_God said:


> if u were bullied its not only because ur look. its also because ur low t/introverted personality. or are you going to deny it?
> do everything you can to improve that. Because the personality never changes, you can only diminish certain traits of it.




I act the same and have 100xs the friends and pussy


----------



## MasterKey (Jun 17, 2020)

Remember, "You are the prize."


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 17, 2020)

The_God said:


> if u were bullied its not only because ur look.





bonesoverblood said:


> I act the same and have 100xs the friends and pussy


exactly, looks are everything.

just lol @ the greycels getting owned by OP


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Jun 17, 2020)

I hate PUAs. Most redpill philosophy was created by them.


----------



## HighIQcel (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> I am my own living proof. I got blackpilled at 16 so I started my looksmaxing there.
> 
> My life has been so much fucking better since becoming gl. I used to get bullied for being ugly, but I cuck people like them now.
> 
> Undeniable bliss. The ultimate evidence is results.


How did you looksmax at 16? I mean other than surgeries


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> How did you looksmax at 16? I mean other than surgeries



Protien Bulking for Hgh, Mewing, Oxidative stress reduction, skincare routines, cool sculpting my bodyfat away, etc.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> How did you looksmax at 16? I mean other than surgeries



Also got some "Supplements" to rebalance my hormone levels.


----------



## HighIQcel (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Protien Bulking for Hgh, Mewing, Oxidative stress reduction, skincare routines, cool sculpting my bodyfat away, etc.


Mirin


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Protien Bulking for Hgh, Mewing, Oxidative stress reduction, skincare routines, cool sculpting my bodyfat away, etc.



Plus I had some orthodontic work. Most of my facial bone was soft from my braces, so it was easy to mold from mewing


----------



## entrenador (Jun 17, 2020)

Redpill being bs cope is true if and only if you have subhuman looks

Which most of you dont

So quit coping and learn start learning some neurotypical behaviour. Also you can improve your PSL rating quite a lot through gym (+muscle -fat improves anyones looks) so I have no idea why that part especially is always so maligned on here


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jun 17, 2020)

Edgar said:


> How much does gymcelling help guys in the 4-5 psl range? I mean serious gymcelling with test cycles n shit. Some High iq user should make a post about this tbh



It definitely helps to have a lean, athletic and muscular body. It is a huge halo even if you're ugly. 


Being a huge roid monster is cope though especially if youre a manlet


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> You know when you get hungry? That’s not actually hunger, that’s just a chemical reaction dude it’s biological! You think you’re a human? No idiot! You’re just a bunch of carbon atoms that is firing off chemical reactions! We’re animals? No dude we’re just stardust lmao!
> 
> this is the extension of your worldview; nothing is purely biological, to suggest so is absolutely silly and laughable. You are literally just a Reddit atheist except you use it to justify lookism instead of weed and gay sex



The biggest thing you must remember when entering threads like these is the majority of posters, I would say close to about 85% of posters on here, hold beliefs/views which almost always in-line with one thing. You wanna know what it is? Pleasing their emotions/desires. It's the best way they believe they can live with themselves, by lying to themselves. They aren't interested in looking through the lens of being as objective as they can be. 

The red pill philosophy has never once suggested your genetics don't constrict how much game you can have, it just encourages you to accept the cards you've been deal and make the most of it in the best way you can. It is no different to black pill, only doesn't cater for the people who are just plain ugly and will never be attractive to women, no matter what they do.

What's sad is normal looking guys are resorting to black pill and living their every moment through it and just calling themselves unlucky. 

Someone who is truly black pill doesn't sit there all day moaning and making excuses for their shit tier genetics, they accept it and move on with life. But you'll find the vast majority of black pill fanatics don't do this. They just develop homosexuality for Chads and feel sorry for themselves, continually convincing themselves they can't lead the life they want to live due to the way they look. As if getting women is the only way to happiness and every moment must be happiness, because "look, Chad doesn't have to face the same adversity, why should we?" rofl

We are not equal as a society. Accept it and move on.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 17, 2020)

> The red pill philosophy has never once suggested your genetics don't constrict how much game you can have, it just tells encourages you to accept it and deal with it the best way you can.



Somewhat wrong. 
The redpill claims you can overcome these genetic hurdles through "game", "seduction" etc. Its not all wrong when betabuxxing is included (but lets be real no one here really wants that). 

Blackpill condensed into one image:


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

Edgar said:


> How much does gymcelling help guys in the 4-5 psl range? I mean serious gymcelling with test cycles n shit. Some High iq user should make a post about this tbh


Gymcelling with gear will definitely ascend you. 

The important thing is not getting addicted to gear and starting tren or some shit (which is a real problem, seen it with my own eyes and read a lot about it, you feel really good, you make such fast and great gains, its psychologically addicting)

Of course, you are still limited by your frame and bones, but if you have not already gymmaxed, doing a cycle or two to get to your genetic limit and then staying natty and maintaining the gains is the way to go imo. 

After, when you get older and your natural T levels drop too low, you could start blasting and cruising, if you can afford it.

I still havent hopped on gear, will wait till 23-25.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Why do you need steroids? ROFL.

Absolute lazy jokes. Have you even tried tapping your genetic potential without gear? No is the answer to that. Imagine deriving inspiration from fucks like David Laid rofl


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Dude, you are mentally ill. And I guarantee you I am more successful and better looking than you if you want to go down that road. But I’m done, you need to get mental help and I don’t mean that lightly, you are deranged. Enjoy your night, and please, seek help



Bet you're from the UK 

It's mostly these US guys on here that lack the ability to think while detaching themselves from their emotions/feelings.

What makes you feel better isn't always the way. The obstacle is the way. Ryan Holiday, they must read it or listen to the audio book if they're e the fucked tldr zombie type.

People looking for instant fixes by using juice when they have never touched a weight in their lives, it's surreal. Instant gratification.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

The_God said:


> PURE BS and AUTISM in this thread. In the end of the day, only reality matters.
> U have friends/social circle? u go to parties? u have a gf? u are respected by ur friends/family?
> All of this is reality/life. And u dont need to be CHAD to have it.
> STOP COPING



Don't say that, it's red pill dude!!!! Rofl.

I've realised what it is. These obsessed with black pill cucks are looking from an outside perspective at Chads and weighing up what they have and what they don't have and seeing that the vast majority of them don't have any game. 

What these clowns don't realise is they simply only use game when required and keep it ready. Females make it easy for them yes and they mostly don't need to use it, but when they do, they do and they can and women can subliminally sense this.

If these guys looked like Chads they would be lost at sea with how to be around chicks and would find it difficult, until trial and error would help them develop a little game. So the notion that you can be this beta cuck and just have women stare at you and think you're masculine while you do nothing but stand there, is utter lazy fantasy. 

This also is the most abstract idea of any out there and as we know ideas often play out differently to reality. 

Chads looks give them a bedrock to work from and a way of choosing what personality they want to roll with, granted its not being a cuck, it will be fine for them.


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> You are absolutely right dude. But you have to remember that even Chad has to fucking work on himself. Rarest of the rare times there's a Chad who was born with luck in his ass. Others have to keep working for it. I agree that one might not reach the Chad level even after working his ass off, but that doesn't mean one should never ever try. That's pessimism.


Nowadays I get called chadlite, but i started as an incel.

Started out blue pill, found red pill @ 15yo and got blackpilled around 19. 
IMO, redpill -> blackpill is a natural progression, if you are not an actual incel and have had at least a couple fwb relationships after getting redpilled. 

I think those who go bluepill -> blackpill are worse off because they get discouraged if they don't have at least average genetics.

The self proclaimed incels I have seen on here would be surprised by the amount of poon they would slay, if they weren't absolute spergs and wanted to looksmax first. 
This is a big problem, because a lot of em are not interacting or even trying to socialize with women. You should do both, otherwise youll just be a better looking sperg and have to spend time learning to interact with females. I wanted to start dating only when I got my bf% low enough to show a nice sixpack, but I still tried, and guess what, I lost my virginity AT FUCKING 20% BF.

All in all, the point you make is golden, I have helped 2 of my good buddies not by explicitly telling them about redpilll/blackpill, but talking with them about the same stuff. 
One of them was suifuel incel, of course, he is not a chad now, but he can get laid in a time span of a couple of weeks, if he waned to, which is way better than being an incel.


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Why do you need steroids? ROFL.
> 
> Absolute lazy jokes. Have you even tried tapping your genetic potential without gear? No is the answer to that. Imagine deriving inspiration from fucks like David Laid rofl


Why would you want to get to your natty potential without gear? You do realize it would take YEARS of training, right? Why not just hop on 2 cycles and be done with gear and just maintain/make slow progress?

Getting to genetic potential natty before doing gear is a meme i see on reddit. There is no reason to not hop on gear if you're a beginner unless you can't stick to a gym/nutrition routine and do not know how to do the gym movements with good form or have other reasons why gear would be bad for you.

Doing roids after you get to your natty limit is stupid, because you can't maintain the muscle mass when off gear unless you blast&cruise.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

yorker12 said:


> Why would you want to get to your natty potential without gear? You do realize it would take YEARS of training, right? Why not just hop on 2 cycles and be done with gear and just maintain/make slow progress?
> 
> Getting to genetic potential natty before doing gear is a meme i see on reddit. There is no reason to not hop on gear if youre a beginner unless you can't stick to a gym/nutrition routine and do not know how to do the gym movements with good form or have other reasons why gear would be bad for you.



I am 28 with a degree in Sports Science. The last thing you wanna do is lecture me on this, trust me bro, because I can instantly tell just how much of a pretender you are. Your backwards lazy Gen Z logic makes me embarrassed to share the same sex as you. Shove your broscience up your ass.


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jun 17, 2020)

yorker12 said:


> Nowadays I get called chadlite, but i started as an incel.
> 
> Started out blue pill, found red pill @ 15yo and got blackpilled around 19.
> IMO, redpill -> blackpill is a natural progression, if you are not an actual incel and have had at least a couple fwb relationships after getting redpilled.
> ...


I can relate to you man even I was an ugly incel till middle school. And things took a sharp turn when I actually paying all of my attention to myself l rather than on others. Earlier me would've loved to just give in to some quick fix to be what I am today, so yeah the efforts were worth it.



looxmakser49 said:


> Blackpill also "doesn't exist".
> 
> I know an ugly subhuman who pretty consistently has hot ONS and girlfriends:
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-this-absolute-subhuman-accurately.106708/
> ...


You're absolutely right bro. A rich jew can always cuck Chico and o'pry. 

And "pills" are just just gives us a perspective because they're just ideologies. And like every other ideology it claims that whatever it represents the reality accurately, but actually it doesn't. The sad truth is that "reality" as a whole cannot be perceived by human brain so at best we can just rely on different perspectives.


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> I am 28 with a degree in Sports Science. The last thing you wanna do is lecture me on this, trust me bro, because I can instantly tell just how much of a pretender you are. Your backwards lazy Gen Z logic makes me embarrassed to share the same sex as you. Shove your broscience up your ass.


I'm proud of your "degree" bud 
How about stop flailing your non STEM degree around and post some actual sources and science 



MakinItHappen said:


> The last thing you wanna do is lecture me on this, trust me bro, because I can instantly tell just how much of a pretender you are.



How did I lecture you? Is your reading comprehension negative? I asked you 3 questions, none of which you answered and you accused me of boscience JFL ...

"trust me bro" sure, i will trust some autist on the internet who claimed to have a degree and dismissing my point without any counter arguments.

What do you mean I am a pretender lmao, my pic is me irl and I still haven't hopped on gear because I want to wait till ~25. Doesn't stop me from working out naturally.



MakinItHappen said:


> Your backwards lazy Gen Z logic makes me embarrassed to share the same sex as you. Shove your broscience up your ass.



What exactly that I said is not factual and is broscience?

How is gen Z related to this? Are you retarded? How is it lazy? You still have to work to get gains on roids. The difference would be how fast you achieve your natty limit and you still have to work to maintain the gains...





MakinItHappen said:


> What would be the knowledge you have on how much I slayed back in college and in the immediate years after? None. While you're sitting here, rotting, like a fucking Chad worshipper, with a morphed version of one in your little avvy, at the same age I was getting pussy left and right and these were with girls in my lecture class.


I like how you say that he has no idea how much you "slayed" and then instantly assume he also is not slaying JFL at the amout of chromosomes you have.
But cool flex bro 
Nobody cares what you did do or are doing, provide some value, otherwise youre a waste of space.




MakinItHappen said:


> When your pussy ass tries to put smarter more worldly people in their place, try and know what you're talking about before going ahead. Imagine thinking that you wouldn't cover "performance enhancing drugs" as part of a syllabus for a degree in Sports Science?  I have to say, of all the dumb waffle I've heard. Your IQ outweighs your internet confidence, BOY!


"Smarter more worldly" WOW GUYS, LOOK AT THE VOCABULARY THIS GUY HAS, HES SO SMART!!!
It seriously sounds like youre the one who is the chad worshiper rotting in here, looking at the hours you spent here and still being this retarded.


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

@looxmakser49 From what I know, sports related degrees paint PEDs in a negative way, which is understandable, but Jesus Christ, this guy seems retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> And stop acting like anything you learnt in your shitty university degree wouldn't be accessible with a quick google search. You don't have any "top secret" information on performance enhancing drugs.



What I got from this:

"If you're not Chad, don't go to college kids, just rot like fungus in a range of incel communities all day, so you have no opportunity to meet girls and never face rejection. That way you can be a bitter little fucktard Black Pill thinking insignificant loser that talks about shit he has no clue on. What is the point in a degree now a days any way? All the information is out there on Google, even though we never Google it and can never truly distinguish between what is pseudo science and what is actual".

The new trendy cool: Not going to college. Anything that is basically rebellious because that is seen as anti-establishment and against the system. When really you guys are the biggest cucks in the system as a hole. Consumers. It's just that you're so caught-up in it all, trying to find cheap short-cut instant and efficient ways to success, that you can't see it. I suggest taking a step back.


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> The redpill, and redpilled philosophy, was made by bluepilled men. Not only is 99% of it bullshit, but it actually misleads men into fucking terrible situations.
> 
> Pickup artistry, gymcelling, etc.
> 
> ...



Extremely based, OP.
Good articulation of this cringe philosophy


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 17, 2020)

High IQ thread


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 17, 2020)

MasterKey said:


> Remember, "You are the prize."


Mirin north atlandid pheno


----------



## Edgar (Jun 17, 2020)

yorker12 said:


> doing a cycle or two to get to your genetic limit and then staying natty and maintaining the gains is the way to go imo.


This is the plan. Do you think 19/20 year old is too early? Thinking of a test only cycle in September. I am not even interested in "muh shredded 6pack" I just wanna look big in clothes while still being somewhat lean.


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> What I got from this:
> 
> "If you're not Chad, don't go to college kids, just rot like fungus in a range of incel communities all day, so you have no opportunity to meet girls and never face rejection. That way you can be a bitter little fucktard Black Pill thinking insignificant loser that talks about shit he has no clue on. What is the point in a degree now a days any way? All the information is out there on Google, even though we never Google it and can never truly distinguish between what is pseudo science and what is actual".
> 
> The new trendy cool: Not going to college. Anything that is basically rebellious because that is seen as anti-establishment and against the system. When really you guys are the biggest cucks in the system as a hole. Consumers. It's just that you're so caught-up in it all, trying to find cheap short-cut instant and efficient ways to success, that you can't see it. I suggest taking a step back.



Bold words coming from a person who has been in incel forums for 540 hours.

Hes saying that your degree is shitty, not degrees in general. Sports science is a joke. You can get a bachelors in sports science in 2 years lol.

The fact that the only thing you took away from his reply was that degrees are bad, proves me you have subhuman IQ.


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

Edgar said:


> This is the plan. Do you think 19/20 year old is too early? Thinking of a test only cycle in September. I am not even interested in "muh shredded 6pack" I just wanna look big in clothes while still being somewhat lean.


I am 20 atm, I think it is too early. Although it is really tempting to do a test cycle, i won't do it till i am at least 25.
At 19/20 (check your blood levels to be sure) you should have enough testosterone to make decent gains. I would wait till 25, when you have already reached your natural test peak and it starts declining, also less risk of fucking up your hormones the closer you are to >25 years, my main goal is longevity and quality of life. If you do not care about your future well being that much, jump on gear asap.
Also do not forget about pct and doing regular bloodwork.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> The biggest thing you must remember when entering threads like these is the majority of posters, I would say close to about 85% of posters on here, hold beliefs/views which almost always in-line with one thing. You wanna know what it is? Pleasing their emotions/desires. It's the best way they believe they can live with themselves, by lying to themselves. They aren't interested in looking through the lens of being as objective as they can be.
> 
> The red pill philosophy has never once suggested your genetics don't constrict how much game you can have, it just encourages you to accept the cards you've been deal and make the most of it in the best way you can. It is no different to black pill, only doesn't cater for the people who are just plain ugly and will never be attractive to women, no matter what they do.
> 
> ...



Blue pill and red pill are crocks of shit but I replace it with stages to the black pill instead

The blue pill black pill (probably the largest % of black pillers)
Red pill black pill 
and vantablack pill (ultimate end game 5+yr rotting and existing as a walking nuclear black pill atomic bomb) 

black blue pill is guys saying looks are literally all that matter, friends are useless, slaying the only pastime that matters in life, kys if ur not chad etc whilst they still post daily and exist, live life etc. Or they do this and rot, avoiding existence entirely, only chasing dopamine highs and fighting against anyone who attacks their belief system

vantablack pill is giving zero fucks about your existence but knowing how society functions as a whole and doing everything in your power to overcome the hurdles of life to enjoy the perspective of your own body but not having any attachment to it since this is all grounded in ego and your ego dies with your body when you pass away. 

The reason I say most here are blue pill about their black pill is 90% of users here are over a 3.5/low tier normie and with hard enough work, could improve to a decent point or if they can't, they can at least move on with life and pursue other things. Life is extremely strange when you think about it so getting so caught up on one aspect of existence is just cringe tbh.

Most people here are just excusecels who want to play life on tutorial mode instead of putting in the work required to get a few surgeries and live outside of their comfort zone. They're shielding their ego with the black pill instead of bathing in the uncomfortable nature of reality on a daily basis through exposure to the real world and having NO EMOTIONAL ATTACHMENT to what they see. It just is what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Edgar said:


> This is the plan. Do you think 19/20 year old is too early? Thinking of a test only cycle in September. I am not even interested in "muh shredded 6pack" I just wanna look big in clothes while still being somewhat lean.



Read my last post in this thread. Yes it is. Way too early. Build your foundation organically beforehand.

Post your current physique. Everyone wants to look good with clothes on and nobody is debating you can't and will just get a pretty boy 6 pac. Unless your genetics are super shit there is no reason to jump ahead of yourself. Crawl before you can walk.




^^^ How unimpressive is his body? It's no quick-fix. Believe me.


----------



## italian2001 (Jun 17, 2020)

I believed that until summer 2019. Then I was rejected by 200+ girls with utter disgust and no mercy. This went on for 1 month. Then I became mentally ill and discovered this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> I believed that until summer 2019. Then I was rejected by 200+ girls with utter disgust and no mercy. This went on for 1 month. Then I became mentally ill and discovered this forum.



Lol and it is your new coping mechanism for your current fucked situation, which is only a temporary solution. If you don't face your issue(s) now you'll simply do so when the time is worse. 

Good on you. Keep spending your time in here with others who make you feel like you're "not alone in this dark world"


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Have never once said steroids are bad.
> 
> I just find it amusing that you and others are promoting it being some sort of efficient way to looksmax for an ugly mother fucker to up his level of attractiveness. When for me it is a pussy way out of facing adversity square on like a man, which takes me to your comments about; "wasting my prime because I didn't juice". Look at all the body builders out there, even those who juice and you'll find they don't even start hitting their peak before their late 20s and early 30s.
> 
> ...


Finally, some smart words from you.

It defnitely is a efficient looksmax, if youre not retarded and make a decent plan and do your own research.



MakinItHappen said:


> When for me it is a pussy way out of facing adversity square on like a man.


Bluepill mentality



MakinItHappen said:


> My issue mainly is with you encouraging fucking teenagers and guys in their young 20s to get on the gear, like it's a cool rebellious norm thing like getting a tattoo for instance. It disgusts me.


Who said it is cool? It just works, you can't deny the results if you do it in a well researched way.



MakinItHappen said:


> Nothing against PEDs, everything against lazy cunts who think it is a magic-pill. It is ok though, because people that roid and can't train accordingly will just bloat the fuck up in areas they were never able to train properly and look ridiculous anyway. So I look forward to seeing a generation of youth with disproportionate bodies.


I even said that you need to know what youre doing for them to be effective. IMO if someone fucks their bodies up because they didn't do enough research it is their and only their own fault.



MakinItHappen said:


> PS: You won't get the legs you want from steroid usage (See Zyzz) and trust me, with the slim-fit pants that puffy gen Z wears now a days, I guarantee you will look ridiculous. If you're going to roid, wait till you've developed a little and build your foundation is my suggestion. You're not David Laid with a YouTube channel.


How out of touch are you? Who tf wears those gay skinny jeans.
But the smartest thing you have said in here is that you should wait untill you develop before hopping on roids. Then again, if a person does not care abou their long term health, they should hop on roids asap.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

The biggest irony I find is the biggest idiotic term used around this joint is the word "cope".

Yet every single one of these sort of threads is one person who has a method of coping by believing something and needing others to approve his ethos as legit. He is subliminally saying; "JOIN ME - WE ARE IN THIS TOGETHER, SUBHUMANS"

Artificial reality, where like minded people group together and support each others' ideologies/delusions/desires, in order to make them seem/feel/appear more real.


----------



## italian2001 (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol and it is your new coping mechanism for your current fucked situation, which is only a temporary solution. If you don't face your issue(s) now you'll simply do so when the time is worse.
> 
> Good on you. Keep spending your time in here with others who make you feel like you're "not alone in this dark world"



The fuck you laugh, piece of shit. You can't imagine the pain of last 12 months, risking to go to jail and my family trying to avoid me killing my self while i lose my only friend being depressed as fuck

I want to face my issues but you better stfu


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Read my last post in this thread. Yes it is. Way too early. Build your foundation organically beforehand.
> 
> Post your current physique. Everyone wants to look good with clothes on and nobody is debating you can't and will just get a pretty boy 6 pac. Unless your genetics are super shit there is no reason to jump ahead of yourself. Crawl before you can walk.
> 
> ...



He still got gains fast, which is the main point. In the video the literal quote is "you just get the gains faster".
He could have gotten that physique @ 18, if he trained from 15 years old, but he has it now.



MakinItHappen said:


> Crawl before you can walk.


Whats up with you and virtue signalling?


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> The redpill, and redpilled philosophy, was made by bluepilled men. Not only is 99% of it bullshit, but it actually misleads men into fucking terrible situations.
> 
> Pickup artistry, gymcelling, etc.
> 
> ...




lol that 2nd video with JBW isnt enough- if i was that woman in colombia id also reject the shit out of that degen. I mean that disgusting slimy dude that looks like a fkn soy lord of faggots with his abomination like hair style has the audacity to think that he is such an incredible pua and approach all these women. Tbh that boneless fag looks like a fkn creep the way he acts and so on. Smth about him is giga disgusting and repulsive.

because of bluepilled faggot Cucks like him who approach and annoy women non stop without getting green light Or any signals from them to approach, is what damages the image of many other non retarded men Who actually only approach after some sort of green light from foids. Fuck this disgusting creature.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Don't say that, it's red pill dude!!!! Rofl.
> 
> I've realised what it is. These obsessed with black pill cucks are looking from an outside perspective at Chads and weighing up what they have and what they don't have and seeing that the vast majority of them don't have any game.
> 
> ...




Fuck is game when I can my some whore suck my cock when I want. That's just called being attractive.



MakinItHappen said:


> The biggest irony I find is the biggest idiotic term used around this joint is the word "cope".
> 
> Yet every single one of these sort of threads is one person who has a method of coping by believing something and needing others to approve his ethos as legit.
> 
> Artificial reality, where like minded people group together and support each others' ideology/delusion/desires, in order to make them seem/feel/appear more real.




I don't need your approval.

I've cucked buff guys before, in front of them. It's really funny at a party, when they try to dance with them, but get denied. You can see the look in their eyes.

It's also crazy because, anyone who's even ascended at all, knows this to be true.

It's normies and people who haven't looksmaxed, and choose red pill cope, who are truly delusional.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

yorker12 said:


> Bold words coming from a person who has been in incel forums for 540 hours.
> 
> Hes saying that your degree is shitty, not degrees in general. Sports science is a joke. You can get a bachelors in sports science in 2 years lol.
> 
> The fact that the only thing you took away from his reply was that degrees are bad, proves me you have subhuman IQ.



I won't rise to your young and dumb ignorance and rather show you what people who went to a sports university in the UK like myself had to say.



sports science - The Student Room


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Sports Science.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

yorker12 said:


> Hes saying that your degree is shitty, not degrees in general. Sports science is a joke. You can get a bachelors in sports science in 2 years lol.



See the part where he talks about how most "small-minded" people think it's easy and a joke because they are simpletons who associate the word sport with "leisure" and "fun"? Beginning to open your eyes as to just how shallow your thought-process is in general now when it comes to just about everything yeah?

See here's the difference between someone who's done shit and someone who merely thinks about shit.

You live inside your own head boy. FREE-YOURSELF!


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Fuck is game when I can my some whore suck my cock when I want. That's just called being attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your entire personality is a meshed together bunch of stupid bullshit you've studied about how women won't want you for your looks. Think about that for a second?! Hey?


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Your entire personality is a meshed together bunch of stupid bullshit you've studied about how women won't want you for your looks. Think about that for a second?! Hey?



No you dickhead, I'm telling you that you wrong. That is like a micro factor of my life that just happens now. I've done most of the work, I really don't need to try anymore.

I can focus on my career, have more fun, etc. Life is way better when you have some solid foundation. And everything comes easier.

It's like bliss.


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> See the part where he talks about how most "small-minded" people think it's easy and a joke simply because they are simpletons who associate the word "sport" with "leisure" and "fun"? Beginning to see just how shallow your thought-process is in general when it comes to just about everything aren't ya?
> 
> See here's the difference between someone who's done shit and someone who merely thinks about shit.
> 
> ...


I don't think its easy because i am a simpleton or "small minded". I have a couple of friends who went to sports science and a couple who went to sports academy, the common denominator between them is that they're not STEM smart and are good at sports. 

I think its easy because *it is*. My uncle (who is 75 and has a doctorate in mech engineering, had do get bachelors in sports science for work reasons) said it was a joke degree compared to engineering and he often talked to me about what he learned there and showed me his whole curriculum. It is basically pre-med and post high school biology with sports related courses added in. Same thing with my friends who went to sports sciences.

You're calling me shallow, but you're the one assuming wild shit about people who disagree with you.
I feel like you need a reality check.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

yorker12 said:


> I don't think its easy because i am a simpleton or "small minded". I have a couple of friends who went to sports science and a couple who went to sports academy, the common denominator between them is that they're not STEM smart and are good at sports.



You have to be of an at least reasonable level of intelligence to study the degree that I did. I sincerely tell you that. (Would say upper average IQ)

You're right on the part about being sporty. As I was good at sport and had one in-particular I flourished in.








yorker12 said:


> I think its easy because *it is*. My uncle (who is 75 and has a doctorate in mech engineering, had do get bachelors in sports science for work reasons) said it was a joke degree compared to engineering and he often talked to me about what he learned there and showed me his whole curriculum. It is basically pre-med and post high school biology with sports related courses added in. Same thing with my friends who went to sports sciences.
> 
> You're calling me shallow, but you're the one assuming wild shit about people who disagree with you.
> I feel like you need a reality check.



Here's the key you're not engaging with and why I truly believe one of the core skills Gen Z kids lack is the ability to think "critically".

I find it staggering how simple-minded you're being, no offence, but you'll see exactly why i say this in a sec.

Your uncle is 75 which makes him older than the oldest baby-boomer and rather someone from the "silent generation" and when he had to get his bachelors in sports science for work reasons way back in the 1960s or 1970s, the curriculum would obviously have been completely different.

Not only that! But what your uncle specifically said (which you didn't add flavour to) was; "it was a joke degree compared to engineered". Compared to engineering, right? Which is not judging it on it's own merits.

Next, you put claim to it now being some sort of top-up layman's biology course LOL with a couple of sporting add-ons. As someone who spent 3 years studying it I have to say you are an ignorant joke.

LOL here's the first thing. Are you even aware of how much science in sport has evolved and developed since your bloody uncle took his shitty crash-course way back in the 60s and 70s where research/studies were still in it's infant stages?

Stuff such as the biomechanics in sport, motor performance and learning, skill acquisition, psychology in sport, nutrition, technology in sport. These were either not what he learned about or were in their infant stages of even being known-about the time! String technology in tennis for instance is nothing like it was in your uncles day of the 60s and 70s where they used wooden frames and crappy strings.

Watch-this:




Truth is you're blindly ignorant mate and your lowest common denominator retarded way of thinking only further demonstrates: _"The problem with the *world* is that the intelligent people are *full of doubts*, while the stupid ones are *full of confidence*" - Charles Bukowski._


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> No you dickhead, I'm telling you that you wrong. That is like a micro factor of my life that just happens now. I've done most of the work, I really don't need to try anymore.
> 
> I can focus on my career, have more fun, etc. Life is way better when you have some solid foundation. And everything comes easier.
> 
> It's like bliss.



your looksmaxxing sounded like cope tbh, doubt it improved you much. Just a fakecel as always.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

yorker12 said:


> Whats up with you and virtue signalling?



Lol oh shut the fuck up. 

You and your bum-chum are pretty-much fucking edgy teens brought up in a religiously conservative household and want to rebel against your parents as adults by being pompous know it all degenerates. Complete fuck-tards.


----------



## THEMOGEE (Jun 17, 2020)

Redpill has some relevance if your not subhuman i.e. over 3psl


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> Redpill has some relevance if your not subhuman i.e. over 3psl



Well-said.

Black Pill was created for those with both ugly parents who's genetic recombination didn't work.

Don't force it onto people with a base to work-from and fuck off. We won't join you "in this together" lol.

Go create an "incel-lives matter" movement or something when the next Elliot Rodgers incident happens. (Even if he wasn't ugly & rather aspies)


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> your looksmaxxing sounded like cope tbh, doubt it improved you much. Just a fakecel as always.



Fakecel kk. I started young. That's why I don't have to get 100 surgeries. Maybe if you started young you wouldn't have to do that to ascend but ok. 

"As always"

Who are you?


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Well-said.
> 
> Black Pill was created for those with both ugly parents who's genetic recombination didn't work.
> 
> ...



Imagine being this much of an loser, that you refuse to accept reality.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> Redpill has no relevance if your not chad



Fixed it


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

entrenador said:


> Redpill being bs cope is true if and only if you have subhuman looks
> 
> Which most of you dont
> 
> So quit coping and learn start learning some neurotypical behaviour. Also you can improve your PSL rating quite a lot through gym (+muscle -fat improves anyones looks) so I have no idea why that part especially is always so maligned on here



No if your face is not 6PSL tier minimum, nothing will save you. At 5PSL you are "allowed" to breed.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Imagine being this much of an loser, that you refuse to accept reality.



I accept reality, but understand that I am not at the brunt of it and so don't need to attach myself to some pill ideology created a couple of years ago by ugly fucks starring at their computer screen with nerd-neck.

It is like a feminist movement, but for men. Ever wondered why the majority of feminists are ugly? It won't blow-up though and help them, as no-one makes excuses for men. This will stay an online underground subculture. So you're just gonna have to do what you say and face YOUR reality. Surgery or rope.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jun 17, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> Redpill has some relevance if your not subhuman i.e. over 3psl


Itprolly had, a decade or more ago, when every single women didnt have the ability to summon a chadlite at her place within 25 mins of time, by using one of many dating apps.

in todays age, redpill almost completely becomes blepill. The time learning “game” etc. is better spent just looksmaxing and surgerymaxxing and approaching when you have a clear greenlight. Unless youre conpletely autistic person that cant even talk about trivial shit like weather, food, clothes etc. you dont need fkn “game”.

imagine an uneducated drug dealer, who is cery low iq,didnt even finish high school, but is very nt and looks like meeks in the same room as a 5.7/10 guy that has the best “game” and knows ecery psychological trick for foids in the book, who had 2000 pua lessons and read 3500 books about how to act confident etc. Who do you think the foid goes with?

truth of the matter is- if yourenot attractive enough, all your game, knowledge, skills etc. are worth dog shit in the dating market. There are hundreds if not thousands of proof examples, like that asian manlet pua guy on yt, who might get hugs or even kisses from foids on the streets, but theyd never consider smashing him.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Fakecel kk. I started young. That's why I don't have to get 100 surgeries. Maybe if you started young you wouldn't have to do that to ascend but ok.
> 
> "As always"
> 
> Who are you?



Doing the things you listed would be minimal improvements at the age you stated so like I said, fakecel

JoinedDec 30, 2019


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> I accept reality, but understand that I am not at the brunt of it and so don't need to attach myself to some pill ideology created a couple of years ago by ugly fucks starring at their computer screen with nerd-neck.
> 
> It is like a feminist movement, but for men. Ever wondered why the majority of feminists are ugly? It won't blow-up though and help them, as no-one makes excuses for men. This will stay an online movement. So you're just gonna have to do what you say and face YOUR reality. Surgery or rope.



Buddy you are so wrong it's not even funny.

The blackpill "is" reality. It's how woman actually function. You could code a program based on these principles, and literally make an outcome predictor. It would be 100% right every time. 

I highly doubt you talk to woman you you'll never know.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Protien Bulking for Hgh, Mewing, Oxidative stress reduction, skincare routines, cool sculpting my bodyfat away, etc.



Protein bulkin for hgh - flat out cope, would be part of your genetic coding to benefit from this in the first place
Mewing - moderate benefit at best from 16+
Oxidative stress reduction, skincare combo = could be reasonably legit if your skin sucked but this could exist at 16 or 25 or 30
Cool sculpting where exactly? unless it's your face this would be minimal improvement at best

fakecel.


----------



## THEMOGEE (Jun 17, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> Itprolly had, a decade or more ago, when every single women didnt have the ability to summon a chadlite at her place within 25 mins of time, by using one of many dating apps.
> 
> in todays age, redpill almost completely becomes blepill. The time learning “game” etc. is better spent just looksmaxing and surgerymaxxing and approaching when you have a clear greenlight. Unless youre conpletely autistic person that cant even talk about trivial shit like weather, food, clothes etc. you dont need fkn “game”.
> 
> ...



I must be Chadlite then


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Doing the things you listed would be minimal improvements at the age you stated so like I said, fakecel
> 
> JoinedDec 30, 2019



No buddy.

I had braces since 14, so when I started mewing, I had 

Coolsculpting is extremely effective, especially at a young age. It's how I went from 240 to 170

Protien bulking for HGH is like 200G per day. That's how much I drank and ate a day. I am 6'4 now, I am 18. Since 16. 

Mewing works when you are young. 

It's like you're uneducated on the topics you are trying to use against me or something hmmmmmm


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Buddy you are so wrong it's not even funny.
> 
> The blackpill "is" reality. It's how woman actually function. You could code a program based on these principles, and literally make an outcome predictor. It would be 100% right every time.



Repeat the post I made yesterday.






^ This is what Red Pill really means. Not the shit Black Pill defeatist losers who realise they can't afford such an overwhelming amount of surgery which could go wrong say it means. 137 IQ dumbass.



bonesoverblood said:


> I highly doubt you talk to woman you you'll never know.



Oh yes, ^ a man talking from experience here ROFL


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> No buddy.
> 
> I had braces since 14, so when I started mewing, I had
> 
> ...



Right so eating protein made you 6'4    

coolsculpting aka mimicking weight loss, an easy looksmax for a dumb fuck who's a fakecel

Braces counter the effects of mewing, so if you had your braces on at 14 they likely came off at 16

all I see are the ramblings of a fakecel nutcase


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Right so eating protein made you 6'4
> 
> coolsculpting aka mimicking weight loss, an easy looksmax for a dumb fuck who's a fakecel
> 
> ...



He's 130+ IQ bro. Don't debate with him man. He's too based. Too intelligent to be swayed by his desires/emotions. He is just Mr Objective.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> He's 130+ IQ bro. Don't debate with him man. He's too based. Too intelligent to be swayed by his desires/emotions. He is just Mr Objective.



Just one of those arrogant MFers who have the base to look good, go around with their narcy personality and get their dick sucked by average foids so they spam looks are all that matter

seen it 10x before


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Protein bulkin for hgh - flat out cope, would be part of your genetic coding to benefit from this in the first place
> Mewing - moderate benefit at best from 16+
> Oxidative stress reduction, skincare combo = could be reasonably legit if your skin sucked but this could exist at 16 or 25 or 30
> Cool sculpting where exactly? unless it's your face this would be minimal improvement at best
> ...





Pinhead said:


> Right so eating protein made you 6'4
> 
> coolsculpting aka mimicking weight loss, an easy looksmax for a dumb fuck who's a fakecel
> 
> ...



Yes. It did. I am not lying.









The acute effects of growth hormone on amino acid transport and protein synthesis are due to its insulin-like action - PubMed


GH has acute stimulatory effects on amino acid transport and protein synthesis in a variety of tissues, but it has not been established whether these effects are expressions of the growth-promoting property of GH or of its separate insulin-like action. The 20,000-dalton structural variant of...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






You're also a dumbass, braces don't permanently change a face, that's why you need a retainer. The reason it worked for me, was because I immediately started when I got them out. 

Go back to your cage


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Just one of those arrogant MFers who have the base to look good, go around with their narcy personality and get their dick sucked by average foids so they spam looks are all that matter
> 
> seen it 10x before



Does he look good? LOL would never have guessed it based on the way he is coming across tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Repeat the post I made yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 465008
> 
> ...



What Red Pill really means dumbass.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Yes. It did. I am not lying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're 6'4 because of protein, and guys here who also had a high protein pubertal diet are 5'8 because of what? it's mainly genetics, you did absolutely fuck all to looksmax like I said

Retainer prevents any beneficial effects of mewing take place since it resets the mouth every time you put it in

nice try tho, fakecel


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Here's the key you're not engaging with and why I truly believe one of the core skills Gen Z kids lack is the ability to think "critically".
> 
> I find it staggering how simple-minded you're being, no offence, but you'll see exactly why i say this in a sec.


I am pretty sure, I have enough critical thinking based on my job and degree.




MakinItHappen said:


> Your uncle is 75 which makes him older than the oldest baby-boomer and rather someone from the "silent generation" and when he had to get his bachelors in sports science for work reasons way back in the 1960s or 1970s, the curriculum would obviously have been completely different.


I forgot to add that he started the degree when he was 71, which was 4 years ago. 
I wanted to mention him, because even at 71 he said it was easy, he legitimately graduated top of his class. 
Also why are you not talking about my friends I mentioned, who are currently doing/finished their sports science degree?



MakinItHappen said:


> Not only that! But what your uncle specifically said (which you didn't add flavour to) was; "it was a joke degree compared to engineered". Compared to engineering, right? Which is not judging it on it's own merits.



I am not talking about their own merits, I am talking about the difficulty of the degree. Sure, both degrees have their own uses, but a heavy STEM degree is objectively harder and more useful than sports science.



MakinItHappen said:


> Next, you put claim to it now being some sort of top-up layman's biology course LOL with a couple of sporting add-ons. As someone who spent 3 years studying it I have to say you are an ignorant joke.


No shit, its not layman's biology, but, from what Ive seen, its nothing compared to what you get after pre-med





MakinItHappen said:


> LOL here's the first thing. Are you even aware of how much science in sport has evolved and developed since your bloody uncle took his shitty crash-course way back in the 60s and 70s where research/studies were still in it's infant stages?




I am well aware of how much science has evolved, I am a comp sci/physics double major... My uncle took the course in the past 5 years, but its my fault for not mentioning that. Also, it wasn't a crash course, it was a full fledged sports sci bachelor.



MakinItHappen said:


> Stuff such as the biomechanics in sport, motor performance and learning, skill acquisition, psychology in sport, nutrition, technology in sport. These were either not what he learned about or were in their infant stages of even being known-about the time! String technology in tennis for instance is nothing like it was in your uncles day of the 60s and 70s where they used wooden frames and crappy strings.


You're proving my point, its not hard science, what you were learning, sure you can describe biomechanics, but im sure as fuck you can't explain and calculate the mechanical forces of those biomechanics on an above basic level.

You mention string technology in tennis, but how is that related to sports science other than that the strings are used to play sports??
I am positive you didn't have material sciences in your degree which means you can't explain what about the material gives it those properties and calculate tier forces/qualities.




MakinItHappen said:


> Truth is you're blindly ignorant mate and your lowest common denominator retarded way of thinking only further demonstrates: _"The problem with the *world* is that the intelligent people are *full of doubts*, while the stupid ones are *full of confidence*" - Charles Bukowski._


Idk, man, i didn't boast about muh above average iq like you did...

There is a huge difference between blind confidence and confidence based on objective data.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> What Red Pill really means dumbass.



Redpill is Bluepill is Redpill.

You can deny he truth, but you can't hide from reality.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Does he look good? LOL would never have guessed it based on the way he is coming across tbh



I'm assuming he does but I have no idea

often you get the ramblings of a schizophrenic narcissist who claim to be gigaslayers but often times it's just a guy with one or two good traits who otherwise looks normal and slay average looking women


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> So you're 6'4 because of protein, and guys here who also had a high protein pubertal diet are 5'8 because of what? it's mainly genetics, you did absolutely fuck all to looksmax like I said
> 
> Retainer prevents any beneficial effects of mewing take place since it resets the mouth every time you put it in
> 
> nice try tho, fakecel



I never wore a retainer, that's what I'm saying. I literally started mewing at 16, with a 12yrold like facial tenderness


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> I never wore a retainer, that's what I'm saying. I literally started mewing at 16, with a 12yrold like facial tenderness



wouldn't do much imo

post a cropped pic


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> I'm assuming he does but I have no idea
> 
> often you get the ramblings of a schizophrenic narcissist who claim to be gigaslayers but often times it's just a guy with one or two good traits who otherwise looks normal and slay average looking women



I don't touch average woman or lower but ok.

Calling me a narc won't devalue my point, Idc either. 

The blackpill will set you free


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> I don't touch average woman or lower but ok.
> 
> Calling me a narc won't devalue my point, Idc either.
> 
> The blackpill will set you free



I am black pilled

looks determine the quality and consistency of the girls you get to a large extent but it isn't everything

saying things don't make them true

you're a fakecel until you prove othewise with b/a looksmax pics.

Just another narc who found the black pill and wants to feel good about it


----------



## Nosecel (Jun 17, 2020)

How did this fucking thread get 150+ replies? Literally anyone with 50+ IQ on this forum knows this.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Jun 17, 2020)

Redpill was the original blackpill, but PUA made it more bluepilled.

When you look at redpill in terms of women (MGTOW, etc) it is very similar to the blackpill.


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> How did this fucking thread get 150+ replies? Literally anyone with 50+ IQ on this forum knows this.


lots of debating and different viewpoints


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

LayDownAndCope said:


> Redpill was the original blackpill, but PUA made it more bluepilled.
> 
> When you look at redpill in terms of women (MGTOW, etc) it is very similar to the blackpill.



yeah they literally tell you that she's not yours, it's just your turn

whereas some people think hitting a magic number here will make them immune to being cheated on or mogged


----------



## Nosecel (Jun 17, 2020)

yorker12 said:


> lots of debating and different viewpoints


Debating of what? What is there to debate? Op literally said: 2 + 2 = 4. Wow, what a great topic for a discussion.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> yeah they literally tell you that she's not yours, it's just your turn
> 
> whereas some people think hitting a magic number here will make them immune to being cheated on or mogged



You definitely aren't blackpilled.

The reason why she cheats, is because of that very real number. 

It's literally a bell curve.

Who said you are immune? The blackpill is the framework for hypergamy, it is the only logical explanation.

Why don't you ask girls this? I did, and they will tell you, especially if you are attractive.

They just don't tell ugly guys, because they fear retaliation and physical violence.

You need to go outside. Or any college campus. Or tinder. Or anywhere where females congregate.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> You definitely aren't blackpilled.
> 
> The reason why she cheats, is because of that very real number.
> 
> ...



I club regularly and am around young people nearly every day of the week

you're a validation seeking narcy creating the same thread that's been posted infinite times, anyone with a functioning brain knows what's legit about these theories and what isn't. Also the truly "redpill" channels talk about hypergamy and how it's only ever your turn, and never permanently yours

you're just too low IQ to understand my point, or fapping too furiously to your reflection to read properly. I literally say looks mostly determine the quality of girls you get. That's what the black pill is lmfao. You're more like a blue pill version of the black pill. If you actually had life experience you'd know what I'm talking about because you'd be around girls and the guys they get, you'd talk to girls, you'd see shit unfolding infront of your eyes

You're just a black/white aspie who's going to be humbled in the long run

no pics no care ngl


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> I club regularly and am around young people nearly every day of the week
> 
> you're a validation seeking narcy creating the same thread that's been posted infinite times, anyone with a functioning brain knows what's legit about these theories and what isn't. Also the truly "redpill" channels talk about hypergamy and how it's only ever your turn, and never permanently yours
> 
> ...




Lol when you wish a fallo on someone, karma kicks you in the ass. 

Btw that's not really the blackpill.

The blackpill = looks determine your life, passively or actively, in every aspect. 

You mad brah? Something about truth hurt your feelings? 

Plus my experiences have only emboldened my beliefs. This shouldn't even be an argument, that's how I know you are cucked.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Lol when you wish a fallo on someone, karma kicks you in the ass.
> 
> Btw that's not really the blackpill.
> 
> ...



If looks determined your life in every way there wouldn't be ugly millionaires, or ugly business owners, or ugly guys with women, or happy ugly guys

you haven't swallowed the true black pill yet, hence you're still in the bluepill blackpill phase where you think anyone even slightly confronting your belief system is blue pill, aka bluepill blackpill. Your happiness system sounds like it's mostly framed around women and looks aka ego reinforcement, this is a temporary cope

looks determine the largest % of your dating life, if you're ugly you're fucked and if you're average and have inhibitions you're fucked. And you'll most likely get cheated on at some point in your life if you're sub chad, and even if you're chad you'll get cheated on if you date around enough and act in certain ways

And nah, that's not how karma works. If karma worked like that, you better pucker up because you come off pretty narcy and bitter which is where karma truly loves reaping

the statistical chance of you being over 5.5-6 PSL is quite low so have fun with your belief system and existing with how negative you frame the black pill

the black pill is just nature, and there's nothing wrong with nature. Only the best survive. Only a cuck would try to fight against it.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

karma works like this

the energy you send out into the universe will boomerang back to you

the way it boomerangs back will be random, not in direct correlation with what was said

you're the one projecting aggressive narcy belief systems onto everyone else so if you believe in karma you'll be the one reaping it

and many say karma is predetermined at birth, your karmic load


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> If looks determined your life in every way there wouldn't be ugly millionaires, or ugly business owners, or ugly guys with women, or happy ugly guys
> 
> you haven't swallowed the true black pill yet, hence you're still in the bluepill blackpill phase where you think anyone even slightly confronting your belief system is blue pill, aka bluepill blackpill. Your happiness system sounds like it's mostly framed around women and looks aka ego reinforcement, this is a temporary cope
> 
> ...



Attractive people are significantly more successful than ugly people. In fact, it's the norm.

If you are attractive, you are more likely to be a millionaire. Most billionaires are 5PSL minimum, especially in their younger years.

Show me some ugly slayers I dare you. 

There really aren't happy ugly guys either.

I have pity on your soul if you think that I'm below 6. 

Fight against it? I embrace & embody the black pill so much, I've become my own proof.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> karma works like this
> 
> the energy you send out into the universe will boomerang back to you
> 
> ...



I was joking but I'm actually atheist I don't really believe in that bro JFL


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> I was joking but I'm actually atheist I don't really believe in that bro JFL





bonesoverblood said:


> Attractive people are significantly more successful than ugly people. In fact, it's the norm.
> 
> If you are attractive, you are more likely to be a millionaire. Most billionaires are 5PSL minimum, especially in their younger years.
> 
> ...



Well obviously. Genes come in packages, positive reinforcement breeds positive reinforcement etc. Like I said, this is fucking obvious. What you said is it LITERALLY determines everything which is comicle thinking

No point showing pics, I have nothing to prove from my end, you're the one claiming to be a slayer and the fact you think you're above a PSL 6 means you likely don't understand the rating system. And if you're not even willing to post a cropped pic that just furthers my POV tbh. And I never said anything about ugly guys slaying. If you actually read my post you'd see I said ugly guys are fucked. Do you read bro?

Good on you. Hope it's the same for you throughout your life. Update us when a true chad cucks you and how good it feels to have been brutally mogged ngl.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> I was joking but I'm actually atheist I don't really believe in that bro JFL



no point in you existing then since when you die and everything fades to black all of your accomplishments are void

how's that for an atheist black pill? fuark boyo


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> no point in you existing then since when you die and everything fades to black all of your accomplishments are void
> 
> how's that for an atheist black pill? fuark boyo



I am my own fate, I don't put my life into the hands of text.

I don't care. The only thing that matters in life is how you felt, what you experienced, who you where, who you impacted, and who you inspired.

If heaven existed, why live?

Atheistim just an aspect of nihilism. We are animals on a rotating space rock. You take life too serious. Fuck that.

Life is just one long lsd trip. I'm going to make the most of it before it ends, if it ever does.


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Debating of what? What is there to debate? Op literally said: 2 + 2 = 4. Wow, what a great topic for a discussion.


Some think redpill is bluepill, some think blackpill is the actual redpill, some think blue pill is red pill is black pill.

*TLDR: Incels fighting over who has more chromosomes.*


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Debating of what? What is there to debate? Op literally said: 2 + 2 = 4. Wow, what a great topic for a discussion.



There is a thing called grey area. Something people would rather kid themselves into believing didn't exist as it's easy to prefer a black and white world which "SEEMS" much more practical for living. They want to avoid un-fleshing nuances and so keep things simple, as otherwise it would leave them with missing answers, they don't have without much life-experience.

The vulgar crowd is taken by appearances and it just so happens that women are too. This is why intelligent people on here choose to convince themselves as hard as they can, that there is one perspective above all which takes precedence. It is quite simply not true however and will never be, no-matter how much you surround yourselves with people who are equally as deluded.

I've seen very good looking guys struggle back-in-day (When females were less stuck-up) in talking to girls who were sharp as fuck and it's because they lacked experienced and as a result essentially choked. They were young. Trial and error is underrated on here. Normies should not be this way. You should not have to be turning to gear at 18-25 because you think this will make you more unarguably alpha and your weak personality will get overlooked due to the halo-effect.

This forum is in-love with the pure fantasy of looking like David fucking Gandy and not having to do A THING but smile and show off their dimples with jaws as a peripheral background. He is in the 2% of the population and he still has more personality than a lot of these nerds that waste their time on this shit worshiping him while doing jack for themselves.


----------



## Nosecel (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> There is a thing called grey area. Something people would rather kid themselves into believing didn't exist as it's easy to prefer a black and white world which "SEEMS" much more practical for living. They want to avoid un-fleshing nuances and so keep things simple, as otherwise it would leave them with missing answers, they don't have without much life-experience.
> 
> The vulgar crowd is taken by appearances and it just so happens that women are too. This is why intelligent people on here choose to convince themselves as hard as they can, that there is one perspective above all which takes precedence. It is quite simply not true however and will never be, no-matter how much they surround themselves with people who are equally as deluded.
> 
> ...


Read every single word bro


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

Reactions:Nosecel

^ 5 seconds after I hit post. LITERALLY.

ADHD generation zombie teenager that would rather do a heap of pointless things and get a dopamine hit from each one, than focus on one thing and earn real-pleasure.

Getting applauded for doing SHIT = Gen Z - Participation medals for everyone. Lame doesn't even cover it.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

And the crazy thing is that's 4 paragraphs? With 3 lines in each baring one that has 4? LOL. This is the new normal ladies and gents.

Fuckodoodleoo.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> I have pity on your soul if you think that I'm below 6.



Stop flexing your textceps and post your face without photoshop/filter or angle fraud. Go. You seem pretty desperate to convince us. A 6PSL chad-lite wouldn't be desperate to do that. Just saying. Picture please? Or you can PM me if that's your "I don't want to be doxxed" pussy response.


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> And the crazy thing is that's 4 paragraphs? With 3 lines in each baring one that has 4? LOL. This is the new normal ladies and gents.
> 
> Fuckodoodleoo.


You don’t understand.

if you don’t type like this, you are a soy cuck.

I am chad. You are not.

your opinion? Wrong. Mine is correct.


Jfl this nigga really thinks typing like this makes him look smart


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> You don’t understand.
> 
> if you don’t type like this, you are a soy cuck.
> 
> ...



Rent Free Penthouse in your head


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> I am my own fate, I don't put my life into the hands of text.
> 
> I don't care. The only thing that matters in life is how you felt, what you experienced, who you where, who you impacted, and who you inspired.
> 
> ...



Go back to Reddit or your Joe Rogan podcast holy shit lol. This is the stupid person’s idea of a smart person. To believe this shit makes you a midwit. “Life is one long lsd trip” lmao grow up dude it’s sad


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> You don’t understand.
> 
> if you don’t type like this, you are a soy cuck.
> 
> ...



I knew Gen Z were constantly on their phone tbh, but I honestly never once felt it was this bad until I joined this forum dude. Quarantine has opened my eyes though and I am genuinely concerned for our future. In several years the oldest gen Z member will be 30. I've noticed that American gen Zs are worse though, because my cousins are this age and not this narrow-minded, aloof, disillusioned and unhappy with the world.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 17, 2020)

Edgar said:


> Statusmaxxed average guys can cuck chads unironically.


Not really 
They’ll cheat behind their backs


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> I knew Gen Z were constantly on their phone tbh, but I honestly never once felt it was this bad until I joined this forum dude. Quarantine has opened my eyes though and I am genuinely concerned for our future. In several years the oldest gen Z member will be 30. I've noticed that American gen Zs are worse though, because my cousins are this age and not this narrow-minded, aloof, disillusioned and unhappy with the world.


Most people are not as narcy and deluded as this guy. This is just some young malleable kid who fell for Internet memes and took them to be 100% reality. This guy also gives off serious aspie vibes bc he can’t use nuance. Your cousins will be fine if they are just normal kids, this retard is not representative of the average person


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Rent Free Penthouse in your head



That's your personality, a meme.







Or some idiotic gif which has been played over and over a 1,000 times and lost its appeal. Just post a gif and fit in to a form of never-ending engagement on social-media with people who's internet clout means the world to them. This enhances their virtual idea they have of themselves in their head. Fuck going out there and living. No, that's too scary. I don't want my inner ego to meet with my nemesis, the real-world.

Bro, I've asked you already, can you post me that pic of you showcasing your 6PSL facial bones please?


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Go back to Reddit or your Joe Rogan podcast holy shit lol. This is the stupid person’s idea of a smart person. To believe this shit makes you a midwit. “Life is one long lsd trip” lmao grow up dude it’s sad



Rent. Free.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> That's your personality, a meme.
> 
> View attachment 465188
> 
> ...



Not a single pixel


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Not a single pixel



Convinced you're a troll now.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

In layman's dumbed down American language:

Red-pill is understanding and acknowledging the world and doing something about it.

Black-pill is understanding and acknowledging the world and doing nothing about it, other than bitch, cry and moan in an online tribal subculture.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Convinced you're a troll now.





MakinItHappen said:


> In layman's dumbed down American language:
> 
> Red-pill is understanding and acknowledging the world and doing something about it.
> 
> Black-pill is understanding and acknowledging the worldand doing nothing except bitch, cry and moan in an online tribal subculture.



I own your headspace, not even renting now


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Rent. Free.


You’re really not, I’m just using mockery to expose your Aspergers and it worked


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> You’re really not, I’m just using mockery to expose your Aspergers and it worked



Still typing


----------



## crosshold (Jun 17, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> This. I never even said the blackpill was wrong. I just said there’s more nuance than you think


the blackpill includes nuances because it is objective truth, because objective truth also has nuances


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Still typing


Yeah and what are you gonna do about it aspie


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 17, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Yeah and what are you gonna do about it aspie



You are my bitch. Keep typing


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 17, 2020)

crosshold said:


> the blackpill includes nuances because it is objective truth, because objective truth also has nuances



It is meant to be the objective truth, but incels misuse it. It's what you do with the truth that matters and Red Pill advocates doing something. Black Pill advocates doing nothing, or at least this is what retards gauge from it.


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 17, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> You are my bitch. Keep typing


Okay I will, but at least I don’t have aspergers 😂


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> It is meant to be the objective truth, but incels misuse it. It's what you do with the truth that matters and Red Pill advocates doing something. Black Pill advocates doing nothing, or at least this is what retards gauge from it.



What the blackpill is, is nihilism basically, and that self-improvement is futile over your genetic potential and you're still an incel intrinsically despite your improvement


----------



## crosshold (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> It is meant to be the objective truth, but incels misuse it. It's what you do with the truth that matters and Red Pill advocates doing something. Black Pill advocates doing nothing, or at least this is what retards gauge from it.


i dont think blackpill advocates doing nothing per se, its simply just a presentation of information. what people do with it is irrelevant but they tend to do nothing because people who are low on the LMS scale are more likely to find out about the blackpill than people higher on the scale


----------



## The_God (Jun 17, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> In layman's dumbed down American language:
> 
> Red-pill is understanding and acknowledging the world and doing something about it.
> 
> Black-pill is understanding and acknowledging the world and doing nothing about it, other than bitch, cry and moan in an online tribal subculture.


Legit.


----------



## The_God (Jun 17, 2020)

Deathrasher42 said:


> What the blackpill is, is nihilism basically, and that self-improvement is futile over your genetic potential and you're still an incel intrinsically despite your improvement


JFL. this is true only if u r truecel tier. If ur average, self-improvement can change ur life.
Dont believe me:




to





Soft maxxing/self improvement is everything in 2020. haircut, beard (very important) and clothes can change ur life.


----------

